
Facing procrastination and imposter syndrome - vtorosyan
https://vtorosyan.github.io/imposter-procrastination/
======
brudgers
Impostor syndrome is not, in the United States, a recognized clinical
diagnosis. By which I mean that Impostor Syndrome does not appear in the DSM,
it does not have standard treatment, and no licensed mental health
professional ought to offer it as a diagnosis to a client/patient. Clinical
standards regarding mental health may be different in other countries, but
given that Impostor Syndrome requires a high socio-economic status I would not
be surprised if Impostor Syndrome were absent from other reputable standards
of clinical practice.

------
igf
Impostor syndrome isn't always a "syndrome". Some people really _have_ lucked
into positions which they don't deserve.

~~~
vtorosyan
I agree that there are people who had luck. However in my experience those
people are usually quite confident and don't have any problems with that. They
know they cheat and are quite happy and relaxed about that, and have no wish
to change it.

